
Ask HN: How do you license a neural network as free software? - frabcus
I&#x27;m looking for how to use deep learning inside some open source software.<p>Has anyone done any work on the licensing of a trained network?<p>A network is effectively a piece of software, however it is based on both data and the training software. Of course, the training software can use any open source license.<p>Does the data it is based on need to have any particular kind of license or permission given?<p>And what license does the combined &quot;binary&quot; (it&#x27;s effectively generated code) of the neural network itself have?<p>Are there any projects already doing this kind of licensing that do it well?
======
PaulHoule
I don't know if there are any neural networks in NLTK at this time, but it
does contain pre-trained machine learning models. Also look at the Stanford
Parser as something which is licensed and frequently used.

------
brudgers
Wikidata,
[https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Wikidata:Main_Page](https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Wikidata:Main_Page),
licenses under CC0 (Creative Commons Zero) which is designed to afford the
work a status similar to being in the public domain. The reason for the
license is that not all legal jurisdictions have a public domain copyright
status.

